# Ulster Bank will not send letters to those they deem not impacted.



## Gen360 (11 Sep 2017)

Last week I heard a rumor that Ulster Bank had completed Phase 1. I called the helpline to confirm and was told that I was not on the impacted letter list yet and on further questioning that those not deemed to be impacted would not receive any letters informing them of this.

To say the least I found this news more than a little upsetting. I had been with the FSO etc, and they froze my case to go through the review process. It will be interesting to see if the Central Bank now deem me to be impacted or not.

If anyone has a case that they believe is under review and has not been written to please contact the helpline and request some information.

I have a feeling that a lot of people will deemed not impacted after waiting all this time.


----------



## Mark Watson (11 Sep 2017)

Has anyone seen this fabled letter? It may be coming north on a camel with a lame foot or on a unicorn or with Santa......


----------



## PadKiss (12 Sep 2017)

Hi All
Following my recent meeting with Ulster Bank I can tell you that the first letters of Redress will begin to issue in the coming week or so. However please note that due to the large amount of cases impacted (around 3,500) it will take some time to work through the number. I asked that home owners are prioritised first but some affected customers should begin to see their letters arrive soon. I know it has taken time and it is not acceptable but at last we will see the 'Redress from Ulster Bank/ First Active' begin to come through. Anyone that has questions on receipt of their letters feel free to contact us on info@padraickissane.ie as the workings might need some independent explanation as well as assessment of whether to make a further appeal or not. Padraic


----------



## Milo4444 (12 Sep 2017)

Thank you for the update Padraic do you know anything about previous FA customers who have not been contacted yet?


----------



## justo (12 Sep 2017)

PadKiss said:


> Hi All
> Following my recent meeting with Ulster Bank I can tell you that the first letters of Redress will begin to issue in the coming week or so. However please note that due to the large amount of cases impacted (around 3,500) it will take some time to work through the number. I asked that home owners are prioritised first but some affected customers should begin to see their letters arrive soon. I know it has taken time and it is not acceptable but at last we will see the 'Redress from Ulster Bank/ First Active' begin to come through. Anyone that has questions on receipt of their letters feel free to contact us on info@padraickissane.ie as the workings might need some independent explanation as well as assessment of whether to make a further appeal or not. Padraic



Thanks for this update and all your work on this Padraic


----------



## justo (12 Sep 2017)

Padraic, Are you in a position to provide anymore information? For example, are you supportive in general of the breakdown of repayments, compensation etc? Is the compensation a % of repayments etc? Does cashing the cheque = agreeing to the 'settlement'?


----------



## PadKiss (12 Sep 2017)

Hi All
First letters arrived. In response to _"Does cashing the cheque = agreeing to the 'settlement'?" _does not prevent you from any form of appeal and is *not* an agreement to settle. Contact me re other information required, Padraic


----------



## Banking17 (1 Oct 2017)

Gen360 said:


> Last week I heard a rumor that Ulster Bank had completed Phase 1. I called the helpline to confirm and was told that I was not on the impacted letter list yet and on further questioning that those not deemed to be impacted would not receive any letters informing them of this.
> 
> To say the least I found this news more than a little upsetting. I had been with the FSO etc, and they froze my case to go through the review process. It will be interesting to see if the Central Bank now deem me to be impacted or not.
> 
> ...


I consider myself impacted and am waiting for Ulster Bank since Jan 2016 for an update. Their unhelpful phone line now advice that they don't know if ever this task will be complete or if customers will be advised they are impacted or not.

Also critically we now left in limbo after Phase 2 date passed. I realise the frustration for those waiting for redress but at least they are in a better and more certain place than many such as I.

Urge all still waiting to contact Oireachtas Finance Committee before UB appearance on October 5th. Committee members need to be aware of extent of unresolved customers. They also need to aware of lack of accuracy to put it kindly on their last appearance before Committee in Dec 2016!


----------

